# Christmas Gifts in Progress



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am making a few gifts for the family using the CNC machine I bought last summer. Loving it so far. We have a big family!

Note: The round pieces are 8 inches round x 3/4 inch thick. I designed them to be hot pads (trivets). My plan is give them the unfinished state so they can apply mineral oil if they plan to use them as hot pads for the counter or they can paint them as they so desire. My daughter said she doesn't ever actually use anything I give her, just puts it out for display. 

WHR - step-daughter is on staff at Wild Heart Ranch rescue near Tulsa. She will love it!

Texans, Astros, A&M hot plates are self explanatory.

Beer Bottle openers... These have the hidden magnets for cap catchers. The surfboard will be painted by my sweetie and hung on the patio under our Palapa.  The ones with the engraved "H" & "B" are for the kids. I will stain them and paint the letter with a dark paint.

My step-daughter and husband live in Tulsa, so I am making them the Route 66 sign. It will be painted black and white. They can hang it in their game room. Part of Route 66 runs through Tulsa, so that should be a perfect gift.

Hope you like them. I will take some pics of the finished items that get painted or stained.
Mike


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd say you got the CNC machine down pat, Mike....

Post the pix again when you got them stained and painted...

You gotta come up with something for the Astros....


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd say you got the CNC machine down pat, Mike....
> 
> Post the pix again when you got them stained and painted...
> 
> You gotta come up with something for the Astros....


I did, Jim but it took 4 1/2 hours of machine time to carve. UGH. This may be the only one in existence. Haven't even started staining and painting yet.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Really cool stuff Mike.... Now, about that A&M one, my daughter would love one. We need to talk. lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are outstanding!!!! What's the 'learning curve' on setting up and using that machine??? Thanks for sharing..jim


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Those are outstanding!!!! What's the 'learning curve' on setting up and using that machine??? Thanks for sharing..jim


This machine was literally plug and play. It came assembled, so no kit assembly is required. Connect the computer cables to the control box, plug in the monitor and turn the PC on. One small drawback is the computer usis Linux operating system. But Probotix has it programmed so you don't really need the Linux. Simply copy your files to the folder where the files are stored, open the one you want to run and you are ready to go. Almost. You have to home the machine, then set up zero for the x and y axis. Most of the time, I use the bottom left corner. Before starting the program, you have to zero the Z axis so the controller knows where the top of the work piece is.

Now for me, I had no knowledge of LinuxCNC software, but it really hasn't been a draw back because copy, cut, past is the same as Windows.

The big thing is I had no idea how to design my project files and generate gcode, which the machine needs to carve the project. I downloaded the trial software from Vectric (VCarvePro) and played with it for a couple of months before purchasing the CNC. I also watched many videos on YouTube, a lot by Vectric, and a lot published from other folks. So I have spent a lot of hours teaching myself how to design the files, generate the gcode, transfer it to the CNC computer and run the files. Most of my projects require two or three bit changes, so that was a learning curve also. I have screwed up several pieces, but things are a lot smoother now than a month or two ago.

My sister is a cat person, so I made a hot pad for her.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow MT, those look really good. Looks like a pretty good sized piece of machinery as well.


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

How do you like the Linux operating system? I use Mach 3 because I had a little experience when I got my machine. I use VCarve Pro and am very happy with it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

blfuller123 said:


> How do you like the Linux operating system? I use Mach 3 because I had a little experience when I got my machine. I use VCarve Pro and am very happy with it.


So far it has done everything I have asked it to do, whether that was right or wrong! :-(

Yes, happy with VCarvePro. I am getting better and better designing my projects.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I don't make in here to the wood working very often but I'm glad I did tonight. That's some fine work Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> I don't make in here to the wood working very often but I'm glad I did tonight. That's some fine work Mike.


 Thank you, sir.


----------

